# Bird Lost (Nottingham, England)



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

A friend's pet bird flew out the window. Please if you live close to this area and found/heard of a bird, please send me a PM. I will post more information later as soon as I get it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

what kind is it? it'll help if they know what to look for.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

fishbguy said:


> what kind is it? it'll help if they know what to look for.


I haven't got his email yet but as soon as I get it I will be posting the info.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

For the future, a way to prevent this is to have the flight feathers clipped.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Scuba Kid said:


> For the future, a way to prevent this is to have the flight feathers clipped.



That is not always true though. Clipped birds will fly, they won't fly far but once they get a good gust of wind they are gone. I belong to a birdboard (also fishbguy) and you hear lots of stories where the fids have been clipped but they flew a long distance, sometimes the owners found them other times they didn't. There is a lot of debate on this subject some think its safe others don't like it. Depends on the owner of the fid.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

Even though they may still be able to fly short distances, its not as bad as having them fly distances where there is no hope of finding them again.

...and who's gonna get a good gust of wind inside? You did say it flew out the window, which seems to the most likely way a bird would escape.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Scuba Kid said:


> ...and who's gonna get a good gust of wind inside? You did say it flew out the window, which seems to the most likely way a bird would escape.


Some ppl take their fids outside even with their fid's wings clipped and they don't know the risk that comes with that. (Not all birds though, some is better to have a leash with just in case)

LOL, you should be in the BirdBoard you would get alot of responds. I personally rather have my birds clipped but since I have a cat I would rather them to be able to escape her (she grew up with them but you never know) then be lunch. I do clipped them on occassions, especially Nimbus he already flew out of the house before I had a chance to clip him but he only gets trim when he gets his flight feathers back. Maxy I have more confidence in Maxy but she gets trim on occasions. I try to keep them flighted in winter and clipped in summer or vise versa. Again it all depends on the owner.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

ooh... If my bird flew out the window I would be very sad... we used to have 3 other birds, and 2 of them flew out the window. The other one died... anyway I feel bad for your freind, I wish I could help! but I live nowhere close to where you said he got lost. I don't even live in england. I live in the USA. Sorry. :-(


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

i lost a bird outside a few weeks ago and he was hit by a car. I now urge everybody to clip their birds wings. I clip all mone now except my dove and finches. and parrot gets clipped tho.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

*he Is Home Safe And Sound, Travel 11 Miles From His Original Owner!*


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

wow! thats a lot for a house bird!


----------

